# I can't live with-out a donkey!



## wendyluvsminis (May 26, 2009)

As some of you may know, I am trying to breed delightful little mini-mules. I am also trying to cut down on my numbers of equines. 15 + 4 pregnant was too much for one person! So I sold my 2 driving donkeys and my Jack that won't breed mini-mares, and vowed to send my mares out to near-by Jacks. Well, after one week and one day without a donkey on the premises, I bought a baby Jack! He is black and 3 weeks old. I am so excited! I am allowed to have his Momma come with him here, until he is weaned! This will be my 3rd Jack, so hopefully three will be my lucky number!


----------



## Sixstardanes (May 26, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## Performancemini (May 27, 2009)

Wendy!!! Where are you?!!! Your phone is "full"! Call "Jag/Tux/Baby/etc.'s Mom!


----------



## crackerjackjack (May 27, 2009)

He is adorable. Just want to give him a big hug


----------



## Kierstan (May 29, 2009)

Congrats



He is adorable! I understand, id go crazy with my horse and my donkey.


----------



## maplegum (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh stop it! he is just too cute.


----------



## krissy3 (Jun 10, 2009)

well he is a cutie ... but look at that eye...hmmm, he look like a truble maker






, arent they all. I had a lot of problems with my 28 (or so) year old donkey , but we have made huge progress and I love him too ...even though he is a stinker. I love buying all the beautiful blankets for him , then dressing him up like a barbie doll with his turnouts. He is extreamly pacient with his mom and always willing to try on his new clothes and have a small fashion show .



Donkeys are addictive , they have so much personality, good or bad , its always amusing.


----------



## RebelsHope (Jun 12, 2009)

What a cute little bundle of fuzziness!


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Jun 17, 2009)

krissy3 said:


> well he is a cutie ... but look at that eye...hmmm, he look like a truble maker
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have some "dress-up" pictures! When I got my first donkey, I felt he needed lots of fly protection, and he wore a purple plaid fly bonnet, fly sheet and fly boots! He was quite the fashion icon, but you couldn't see any donkey under it all! And lots of people laughed at him too! After the first year, I switched to fly spray!

I can't wait to get the new baby home! He does look like he could cause some mischeif, with that eye and the pouty little mouth too! He is exactly the same age as my baby mule and I'm sure they will come up with all sorts of plans together! I might put them in with my minature horse stallion. He is very good natured , loves babies, and could teach them to be men! They will probably terrorize him!


----------

